# Breeding Rbp's



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 2 of my rbp's doing all the signs of breeding they have dug the hole in the gravel and made a nest site. They then started going tail to tail and vibrating together and looked like they were in the breeding process. This went on for hours untill the lights went out and i couldnt see anymore.Today I dont see any eggs and the nest site is covered now, do they cover their eggs after??


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never had mine or even heard of rbp covering eggs. Not to say he didn't fan them to much n covered them by accident.my guess it was a trial run. Siphon lil at that spot if they spawned eggs will come up.if your wanting them to n they didn't, time for water change with cooler water.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok thanks yah i looked in the gravel i dont see any eggs so i drained some water n replaced it with cooler water.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I waSN'T trying to get them to breed i just transfered them from my 55 gallon into a 120 and i think that must have got them goin. Now that they seem to be ready to breed i am hoping they try again. Do they try again after not getting ne eggs the first time??


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah new tank will do it bout every time.they try again probably couple days or so if not tomarrow. Gl


----------

